# Seksualiteit > Soa's >  Herpes Genitalis - Artikel

## Sylvia93

Genitale herpes is een zeer besmettelijke seksueel overdraagbare aandoening (SOA), veroorzaakt door een virus en overgedragen via intiem seksueel contact. Er ontstaan eerst rode plekjes op de huid of slijmvliezen en na 1 dag vormen zich blaasjes of zweertjes. Meestal op of rond de genitaliën: penis en vulva (schaamlippen en ingang vagina). Andere mogelijke symptomen: koorts, spierpijn, (hevige) hoofdpijn, vaginale afscheiding of pijn bij het plassen, opgezwollen en pijnlijke klieren in de lies.

*Wat is genitale herpes?*
Genitale herpes, ook wel herpes genitalis of herpes simplex genoemd, is een zeer besmettelijke SOA (seksueel overdraagbare aandoening), die wordt veroorzaakt door een virus. Het wordt overgedragen van de ene naar de andere persoon door intiem seksueel contact. Genitale herpes veroorzaakt een infectie van de huid en slijmvliezen in en rond de geslachtsdelen en door met de uitslag op de huid of het slijmvlies van mond, penis, vagina of anus in aanraking te komen, kan een persoon besmet worden. Het besmettingsgevaar is het grootst rond het moment dat de besmette persoon - man of vrouw - blaasjes of zweertjes (ulcera) op en rond de geslachtsdelen heeft.

Genitale herpes kan niet worden genezen, maar er zijn medicijnen die kunnen worden voorgeschreven om uitbraken te behandelen en de symptomen binnen de perken te houden. Genitale herpes is zeer wijdverbreid, vooral omdat het zo besmettelijk is. Dragers van het virus kunnen de ziekte overbrengen zonder dat ze ook maar enige symptomen van een actieve infectie hebben.

*Hoe vaak komt het voor en wat zijn de risicogroepen?*
Volgens de Wereldgezondheidsorganisatie (WHO) zijn wereldwijd ongeveer 530 miljoen personen tussen de 15 en 49 jaar geïnfecteerd met het virus genitale herpes. Dat komt neer op zo'n 16% van de wereldbevolking in die leeftijdscategorie. Elk jaar raken ongeveer 20.000.000 mensen besmet met het virus. Het virus komt vaker voor bij vrouwen dan bij mannen, maar het is niet bekend wat de reden daravan is. Mensen die drager zijn van het virus, blijken bevattelijker te zijn voor het hiv-virus en kunnen dat ook weer makkelijker doorgeven.

Naast vrouwen, worden de hoogste percentages geïnfecteerde mensen aangetroffen onder de armen, laag opgeleiden, cocaïne-gebruikers en mensen met veel wisselende seksuele partners.
*
Wat veroorzaakt genitale herpes?*
Genitale herpes wordt veroorzaakt door het herpes simplex virus (HSV). Er zijn twee types: HSV-1 en HSV-2. Het overgrote deel van genitale herpes infecties wordt veroorzaakt door HSV-2. HSV-1 is de gebruikelijke oorzaak van herpes labialis, de bekende koortslip. Vaak vindt besmetting al in de kinderjaren plaats. De infectie verloopt vaak zonder veel klachten, doch bij verminderde weerstand kan er een koortslip optreden. In enkele gevallen kan HSV-1 ook genitale herpes veroorzaken. De overdracht vindt vaak plaats via orale seks, waarbij met de mond de geslachtsdelen van de man of de vrouw worden aangeraakt (pijpen respectievelijk beffen). Andere herpes-infecties zijn herpes zoster of gordelroos, dat is een zeer pijnlijke, plotseling optredende huidreactie, die gepaard gaat met kleine blaasjes en de ziekte van Pfeiffer, een veelvoorkomende virale infectieziekte, dat wordt veroorzaakt door het Epstein-Barr virus, dat een herpesvirus is (Humaan Herpesvirus 4, HHV-4).

Genitale herpes wordt verspreid door direct contact met een besmet persoon. Geslachtsgemeenschap en orale seks zijn de meest voorkomende manieren waarop genitale herpes verspreidt wordt. Elk vorm van huid-op-huid contact, kan voor verspreiding zorgen. Mensen met herpes kunnen de ziekte verspreiden, zelfs als ze niet beseffen dat ze geïnfecteerd zijn. Er zijn sterke aanwijzingen dat mensen met herpes de infectie kunnen overbrengen, terwijl hun ziekte inactief is en er geen zichtbare blaasjes aanwezig zijn.

Veel besmette mensen - maar liefst 90% - herkennen niet de symptomen van genitale herpes of hebben geen symptomen, waardoor ze niet weten dat ze herpes hebben. Het is niet duidelijk of deze mensen nog nooit een eerste herpes uitbraak hebben gehad, of dat ze een milde infectie over het hoofd zagen. Desalniettemin is genitale herpes ook bij deze mensen besmettelijk en kan er af en toe sprake zijn van een uitbraak. Het virus kan steeds weer de kop opsteken.

*De symptomen en verschijnselen van genitale herpes*
De symptomen van genitale herpes verschijnen vaak binnen drie tot zeven dagen, nadat een persoon het de herpesinfectie heeft opgelopen. De ernst en de aard van de klachten is per persoon verschillend. De klachten zijn vaak als volgt:

* In de meeste gevallen is er sprake van jeuk en een geïrriteerd, branderig gevoel.
* Er ontstaan eerst rode plekjes op de huid of slijmvliezen.
* Na één tot anderhalve dag vormen zich blaasjes of zweertjes. Meestal op of rond de genitaliën: penis en vulva (schaamlippen en de ingang van de vagina). Het kan zich ook rond de anus manifesteren. Ook kan het voorkomen dat deze blaasjes en zweertjes zich binnen in de vagina, op de baarmoedermond of in de anus vormen.
# Een zweer is meestal slechts 1 tot 3 millimeter in omvang en de blaasjes of zweren zijn vaak gegroepeerd.
# De eerste aanvallen kunnen gepaard gaan met pijn, koorts, spierpijn, hevige hoofdpijn, opgezette (lymfe)klieren in de liezen(deze zwellen op als het lichaam probeert de infectie te bestrijden), en soms vaginale afscheiding. Vooral vrouwen ervaren pijn bij het plassen. Na anaal-genitaal contact (ook wel plastisch 'kontneuken' genoemd) met een besmet persoon, kan een ontsteking van de endeldarm (het rectum) ontstaan. Dit gaat soms gepaard met het verlies van bloed of slijm bij de ontlasting. Ook kan er pijn ontstaan tijdens het poepen.
# Na ongeveer drie weken drogen de blaasjes en zweertjes in en ze genezen meestal zonder dat ze littekens achterlaten.

Het is mogelijk de herpesinfectie via de eigen vingers over te brengen naar de ogen of een ander deel van het lichaam. Daarom luidt het advies het ontstoken gedeelte met blaasjes en zweertjes zo min mogelijk aan te raken en de handen na eventueel contact altijd goed te wassen met water en zeep.

De eerste genitale herpes uitbraak is meestal de meest pijnlijke en duurt vaak langer dan latere uitbraken. Latere uitbraken hebben over het algemeen veel minder ernstige symptomen. Veel mensen met recidiverende ziekten ontwikkelen pijn of een tintelend gevoel in het aangedane gebied, zelfs voordat er blaren of zweren kunnen worden waargenomen. Dit is het gevolg van irritatie en ontsteking van de zenuwen in het betreffende gebied. Dit zijn tekenen die erop wijzen dat er een uitbraak op komst is. Gedurende deze periode is de persoon bijzonder besmettelijk , ook al lijkt de huid normaal.

Het herpesvirus verdwijnt nooit uit het lichaam. In perioden dat er geen klachten zijn, heeft het virus zich uit de huid teruggetrokken in een zenuwknoop. Daar blijft het in sluimerende toestand aanwezig, totdat het zich opnieuw gaat vermenigvuldigen en blaasjes op huid of slijmvliezen veroorzaakt. Dit is mede afhankelijk van de algemene conditie van de persoon. Wanneer het afweersysteem minder goed werkt, bijvoorbeeld in tijden van stress, vlak voor de menstruatie of tijdens een griep, is er een verhoogde kans op aanvallen. Het ziekteverloop van herpes genitalis is voor iedereen anders. De ene persoon heeft bijna iedere maand een aanval en weer anderen zelden of nooit meer.
*
Wanneer medische bijstand inschakelen?*
Bij vermoeden van herpes genitalis, is het belangrijk zo snel mogelijk de huisarts te bezoeken. Deze kan vaststellen of er inderdaad sprake is van een herpesinfectie. Als de diagnose in een vroegtijdig stadium wordt gesteld, kan een medicijn worden voorschrijven dat de duur van de aanval kan bekorten en de ernst kan verminderen. De behandeling is doeltreffender wanneer deze wordt gestart binnen een aantal dagen na de uitbraak.

Voor latere uitbraken geldt dat de patiënt met zijn huisarts bespreekt hoe hij een nieuwe uitbraak kan voorkomen. Mensen met ernstige onderliggende medische problemen, zoals hiv of aids, lopen een aanmerkelijk groter risico op een ernstig ziekteverloop. De huisarts moet direct gewaarschuwd worden bij tekenen van herpes genitalis.

Een zwangere vrouw met tekenen of symptomen van genitale herpes, moet haar arts zo spoedig mogelijk bezoeken. Onmiddellijke medische behandeling kan het risico van overdracht van de ziekte naar de pasgeborene door blootstelling in het geboortekanaal, drastisch verminderen.

Sommige mensen kunnen erg ziek worden van genitale herpes infecties. Als een individu hoge koorts, ernstige hoofdpijn, kortademigheid of extreme vermoeidheid heeft, dan moet hij naar het ziekenhuis voor onderzoek en observatie.
*
De behandeling van genitale herpes*
Er bestaat geen geneesmiddel dat het herpesvirus dat korte metten maakt met het herpesvirus. Het virus zal altijd in het lichaam aanwezig blijven. De kans is daarom altijd aanwezig dat het virus de kop op steekt. Een goede lichamelijke en geestelijke conditie vermindert de kans op een recidief. Pijnstillers zijn bijna nooit nodig en het gebruik van reguliere crèmes zet meestal nauwelijks zoden aan de dijk.

Behandeling met medicatie is effectief gebleken in het verkorten van de eerste uitbraak van de infectie, het verlaagt de kans dat de besmetting terugkeert en het maakt elke latere uitbraak minder ernstig. Voorbeelden van deze antivirale medicijnen zijn:

* acyclovir (Zovirax);
* famciclovir (Famvir); en
* valacyclovir (Valtrex).

De middelen kunnen voorgeschreven worden ter behandeling van acute aanvallen. Daarnaast kan de persoon een kuur voor enkele dagen bij de hand hebben, zodat bij recidief gelijk begonnen kan worden met het innemen van de tabletten.

_Bron: www.mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl_

----------


## Kollls

Ik weet dat herpes is nu genezen. Ik toegeschreven Valtrex.

----------


## polertun

Koop in alternatief internetwinkel

----------


## delavned

Kopen zonder recept > Zovirax < > Famvir < > Valtrex <

----------


## JonnJonn

Ik heb vaak wordt gepresenteerd herpes onderkoeld ... Er zijn een heleboel van bestaande geneesmiddelen voor de behandeling, die iedereen past. Ik gebruik het hier ...

----------

